# Meadowlands Shadiness



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Yeah, it's pretty obvious that tent is unsafe.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Why didn't you go ahead and make the joints for them?


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

You wouldn't believe how many times I've seen this.


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

I see it all the time around here. I think people steal the covers and sell them for scrap. I've also seen quite a few bare copper wires cut off about 8 feet up the power poles. I heard kids in the East Bay will tap into light poles and steal power to have outdoor concerts sometimes.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

MF Dagger said:


> I heard kids in the East Bay will tap into light poles and steal power to have outdoor concerts sometimes.


 Awesome! Damn teenagers and their punk rock music! lol:laughing:


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

Magnettica said:


> Saw this the other day walking outside Jets stadium after a sound victory over the Carolina Kittens.


Ahh, Delhomme gave you what, 4 turnovers and you got maybe 14 out of it? Pfffft! Wait till we get up there with our backup qb!!


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

BuzzKill said:


> Ahh, Delhomme gave you what, 4 turnovers and you got maybe 14 out of it?


 There are people around Charlotte that want Jake Delhomme dead because he sucks so bad.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

The lighting appears to have been a part of a new lighting circuit as part of the new stadium. The old stadium will come down soon after the new one opens up next May. 

5-6 Jets..... hey they do what they gotta do, least they didn't lose. They're on Nat'l television this Thursday vs Buffalo from Skydome in Toronto.


----------

